# New Laco Dortmund pics...



## Ericherz (May 18, 2014)

My first Laco and thought I would post some iPhone pics in return for all of the help this forum gave me in choosing the watch. b-)

Let me first say that I originally ordered a Leipzig but ended up sending it back due to an underwhelming appearance on my over 8" wrist. The Dortmund fits perfect...

I especially love various details of the watch which were not apparent to me in any photos that I had seen before receiving the watch... The gentle dome of the sapphire and how it plays with the light is unique and interesting and I catch myself staring at it whenever its turned sideways. the way the crystal is cut around the edges lends a sparkle when the light hits it. And the Lume! It is ever so slightly visible in a naturally lit space and it lends a really cool minty accent to the watch...... Overall this watch was more refined than I was expecting based on all the reviews I read which said the finishing on the watch was much less refined than a Stowa.

The thickness is perfect and understated which makes is wear a bit smaller than its 45mm, in my opinion.

The only thing i wasn't excited about was the strap. Going on one month the keepers are already about to tear, and one of them is already too loose to contain the end of the strap.

That shouldn't be a problem when my new closed-loop strap from Eric at Hamilton Leather Works is done... will keep you posted.

Thanks Watchuseek for all the info.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts and pics with us and welcome to Watchuseek.


----------



## Moffett (Nov 12, 2012)

The only people that say a Stowa is higher quality are ones who don't like the authentic design of the original Flieger watches. In truth if you put both brands next to each other the Laco will have a higher level of detail and quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Sure is a beautiful watch. Enjoy!


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

Congratulations on the Dortmund, terrific watch.


----------



## Ericherz (May 18, 2014)

Thanks! Will post pics when i get the new strap...


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks very nice on your wrist. Should look great on a different strap as well.


----------



## Ericherz (May 18, 2014)

Thanks! Rumor has it that laco has a dark brown closed loop strap that should be coming out in the future (at least someone on this forum told me), curious to see what those will look like. In the meantime, can't wait for my custom strap to be done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

one of my fav. been wanting a B dial for a while now.


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Great watch  Hope to see it with its new shoes


----------



## Ericherz (May 18, 2014)

Check out my INstagram @faded_lume It's up there!!!! Haven't had time to do a proper post yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Cool watch. My Paderborn says hi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

Congrats. It looks fantastic. I've been toying around with getting one for a while.


----------



## Ericherz (May 18, 2014)

@bdic it's one of my favorite watches to wear for sure. @dsvilhena congrats on a beauty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beobachtungsuhr (Apr 15, 2014)

awesome watch. |>|>|>


----------



## Ericherz (May 18, 2014)

The strap from Hamilton Leather took a little bit to get but was well worth it. In tempted to add another. Beauty!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richterto (Oct 3, 2014)

I just picked up my Dortmund today from Victor Canete at justwatchme dot com and I love it. For those looking for a Laco and living in Canada, I highly recommend him. I didn't know whether to go with the Leipzig or the Dortmund but since I live close by in the GTA, Victor was good enough to arrange a meeting in person so that I could see the watches first hand. 

I totally agree that the little details are great in this watch. There is a slight distortion caused by the domed sapphire crystal which is cool. Also the beveled edge of the crystal catches the light in a tastefully bling kind of way. The leather on the strap is nice and soft, but the keepers don't inspire a lot of confidence. Also the spring bar holes were big on one of the straps which created a lot of play between the strap and the spring bar. It's not a big deal since I was planning on swapping out the strap anyway. The classic straight lugs take a bit of getting used to but they're growing on me. The sand-blasted case is very unique looking and cool. It kind of reminds me of Oakley x-metals. I thought it would have a rougher texture but it's smooth to the touch. I like how Laco has tried to stay close to the look of the original watches. In a watch like this you totally have to go with the manual-wind. The sound and tactile feedback while winding this watch puts me in my happy place.


----------



## Ericherz (May 18, 2014)

Congrats. Pics???


----------



## Ericherz (May 18, 2014)

Here's a recent one


----------



## richterto (Oct 3, 2014)

Ericherz said:


> Congrats. Pics???


I apologize for my poor photography skills...



I changed the factory strap to a Hirsch Buffalo strap with an RHD deployant clasp.



An added benefit to going with a manual wind is that you don't have to guess the movement.


----------



## Ericherz (May 18, 2014)

It's a beauty!! Congrats!!!. I highly recommend Hamilton Leather for a closed loop strap


----------



## richterto (Oct 3, 2014)

I was originally thinking of getting a Tourby strap but was wondering what the quality was like. How much does Hamilton Leather charge for a custom closed loop strap?


----------



## Ericherz (May 18, 2014)

Depends on the leather used, but I believe mine was around $150. He has a Dortmund, so you know it will look good on the watch.


----------



## B Pembo (Nov 18, 2014)

That's a beauty!


----------

